# Have a problem with fresh fried Okra?



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

If you have a problem of the Okra sticking together when frying, try this.

In a bowl of cut up fresh Okra..add a teaspoon...yes a teaspoon of milk. Mix well then batter with corn meal, flour or a combination of both. Now fry....it shouldn't stick all together.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Also,cut with a razor.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Hot grease plus chilled okra= no stick.


----------



## florida_girl23 (Jan 16, 2008)

my problem was that i couldn't get the mix to stay on 

 any suggestions?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *florida_girl23 (9/21/2008)*my problem was that i couldn't get the mix to stay on
> any suggestions?


Are you using a wet mix on wet Okra? Try a dry mix if so.


----------

